# My B15 Autocrossing



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Here's some Autox pics of the ride. 




























Here's one with Driving Illini co-driving my car.


















oh, how did this get in here


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

awesome trance. this is exactly why i want a b15 SE


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Looks like fun. We definately need more Autocrossers on this site.


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Great pics


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*HEHE*

Same weekend, wrong car. 



















Even though it wasn't our best event, JP and I had fun.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice pics.....brings back memories


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

lol hey everyone look at us we're jp and wes and we like to run faster lap times than aaron (aka me ) haha bastards quit showing off haha someday i will catch up to you guys someday....


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

javier, body rooollllll, lol, thats the only problem with our cars, they handle good, but practically lay rocker panels going around turns


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Javier, I had a pic of my car just like that....but my front bumper was closer to the ground. I was trying to post it, but I think it got deleted from my computer....could have sworn it was on the nasa website though.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^^


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

That looks fun. I can't wait until I go to my first autocross event


----------

